# Whimpering while going up stairs



## twins&golden (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all, 

Izzy is now the sweetest 10 1/2 month old pup ever. We've had such beautiful weather here lately, so I've been ramping up the exercise and doing a lot more playing with the ball outside with her. Today she acted very odd and out of character. She whimpered at the bottom of the stairs outside and acted very reluctant to come up. I had to coax her up with a treat and she whimpered while she was on them. This has happened a few more times today and our minds are racing with the "what if's?". Do you think that with the extra playing we got in on Friday and Saturday she might have strained a muscle or something? I'm hoping and praying that that's what it is. 

I feel terrible for her and we are not able to see if she is favoring any one side or any of her legs. She is in pain when she goes on the stairs as she whimpers. We're trying to limit this so she's not aggravating whatever it is. We thought we'd try to have her rest for a few days to see how it goes and then if it's not better, take her in to see the vet. 

Previously, I didn't think we should get pet insurance, but I'm almost wondering if I should purchase it tomorrow to get covered for the "what if's". If we take her in and the vet is concerned about anything, it would be on her record as a pre-existing condition, correct? I really hope I'm worrying for nothing. 

Any words of "been there done that" so I can get some sleep? Or, should we be as worried as we are?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

She may have pulled something, she may be just sore from exercising unused muscles...or it could be more serious.

IF something is found on examination, yes, it's a pre-existing condition and won't be covered. Just like with humans.

Can you pinpoint where the problem is? Is she walking on all four feet okay? Is her back arched? Can you manipulate each leg?


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I hope she is feeling better soon and that it is just a pulled muscle. As for the insurance, we just signed up with Embrace Pet Insurance. There is a six month waiting period for cruciate ligament injuries to be covered. However, if a vet signs a letter stating that he/she has examined them now, the waiting period is only 2 weeks. Ligament injuries can be in the thousands to fix, so we went ahead and got the insurance. Our dogs are both healthy now, and the vet signed the waiver, so we are covered. If Izzy just pulled a muscle and is better soon, maybe you would want to check into the insurance. It does reduce the stress a bit.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I also have Embrace and also have the waivers for mine. 

Having insurance is a very good idea. You never know what can happen in the future!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hopefully it is just a strain. I know that our insurance company excluded ANY illness etc that occured 14 days prior to taking out the policy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope it is only a sprain or a simple "over done" injury. However I just want to "caution" you (I am not trying to scare you really) but that was one of the big things we noticed in Teddi that lead us to discover her HD. 

In my case we had a bunch of little things that just were not right in a pup, but when she started showing a limp and hesitant to climb the stairs we said "ok we need veterinary intervention". Teddi was 9 months old at her dx. 

Another thing it could be is simple growing pains. And I am hoping for you that is all it is.


----------

